# Buddy and Rachel



## OneFineAcre (Dec 7, 2013)

We went to Winterfest at my daughters school today.  There is a very talented caricature artist there every year.  Check this out.


----------



## Azriel (Dec 7, 2013)

That is so cute, you could do that as a christmas card.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 7, 2013)

Azriel said:


> That is so cute, you could do that as a christmas card.


That is a good idea.


----------

